# Aux in for MP3



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought 3 FM modulators first one was generic second was a clarion both sounded so bad not usable. Installer.com highly recommended there Audiovox (FMM100) a little pricy but got it anyway. Sounds great for Aux input for MP3 player, as far as I know this is only way to get Aux on stock head unit. So if any one is wanting same I recommend this you need there VW antenna adapter kit (VW30) as well. This is not perfect some hiss when very loud but best solution I found. I find it totally usable and enjoy finally getting to use my MP3 Player. I also bought high to low adapter for dash speakers so I can put small amp on them, can’t even hear them. I have no intention of changing head unit, speakers yes. 

http://www.installer.com/


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

I hardwired a cable to use with my ipod using this walkthrough:

http://www.thelug.com/radio/gtoradio.html

It is based upon this thread:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33445

Cheers!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Holden said:


> I bought 3 FM modulators first one was generic second was a clarion both sounded so bad not usable. Installer.com highly recommended there Audiovox (FMM100) a little pricy but got it anyway. Sounds great for Aux input for MP3 player, as far as I know this is only way to get Aux on stock head unit. So if any one is wanting same I recommend this you need there VW antenna adapter kit (VW30) as well. This is not perfect some hiss when very loud but best solution I found. I find it totally usable and enjoy finally getting to use my MP3 Player. I also bought high to low adapter for dash speakers so I can put small amp on them, can’t even hear them. I have no intention of changing head unit, speakers yes.
> 
> http://www.installer.com/


Dose that plug into the rear of the head unit, or dose it come off of the antennta?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

the3dwizard said:


> I hardwired a cable to use with my ipod using this walkthrough:
> 
> http://www.thelug.com/radio/gtoradio.html
> 
> ...


I wish I had seen that hard wire mod before I bought 3 Modulators. I’m sure it sounds great. I looked and posted on forums but that tutorial never came up I may still do that in future. Thank You for Link! For those of us afraid to toast Mother Board this Modulator is still an option.

The antenna plugs into back of head unit but it snaps into the housing that radio slides into. I removed radio I'm not sure if that is necessary or not but I was installing gauges @ same time if you remove suede panel on R. side of console you can reach the antenna and try to unsnap from housing then the VW adapter plugs into back of radio and other half plugs into stock antenna wire some tape is needed to secure. Then Modulator is easy to install, power ground and on/off switch. There is switched fused power behind radio where lighter would plug into and ground screw in floor you need standard RCA to mini jack that fits your MP3 or whatever you are using. Run it out any where you want I have mine under tray where ash tray would be and just set player in front of shifter or pull out more wire to reach computer for DVD or audio. There are no mods needed for this and can be returned to stock any time.


----------



## turbovr6 (Nov 3, 2005)

IMO the best mod in my GTO. Used a thick audio dubbing cable and sounds good with out the worry of Radio interference. Appearently there are also some unused inputs in the factory stereo. Someone is working on a box that will transfer the serial data from an iPod to the factory unit and back so you get song info on the dash as well as using the steering wheel controlls to change tracks. Check out this post.

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33445&highlight=aux


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I did a hack very similar to this on my RX-8, as seen here: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ipodrx8/

But, I thought all, or at least most GM radios had some sort of CD Changer port on the back that you could just buy a (addmitingly overpriced) $80 cable for to get at least a simple direct line in?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My "Monster" ipod cable works for me.
Worse thing I have tried was one of those "Belkin" FM transmitters. I could drive by a metal pole and it would have static.:cool


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

I am not a big fan of the FM Transmitters, but I have the Monster cable and it works pretty good. Though the quality of the radio has some input of the quality of sound. The first vehicle I tried the Monster in had a factory radio (Company S10 Pickup), but it didn't work worth a crap. Had to keep moving the cable around to get a decent signal. In my GTO and Silverado it works great!


----------



## cdcdude (Oct 9, 2006)

*Aux in success*

I just followed that walk through for mine. Went to radio shack, bought an rca cable, and now i have my psp hooked up to it. It looks sweet and sounds even better. Thanks a lot for everyone who helped. =)


----------

